# [résolu]prb avec java

## yarel

Bonjour à tous, j'ai installé récement la gentoo à partir du cd de "login" de juin.

Je précise que je n'ai pas de connection internet (j'suis dans un centre de formation) .

J'ai ensuite installé "Jbuilder" , il se lance sans problème, je peux "lancer" une application, mais je ne peux pas la débugger   :Sad: 

Le message d'erreur : 

 "Cannot configure java debug prcess argument"

"com.sun.jdi.illegalConnectorArgumentExeption : no listening"

Je n'ai pas de jvm ni de jre d'installé (jbuilder fournit tout).

Quand je fait un (sous root):

 java-config --set-system-vm="le-chemin-de-la-jvm-de-jbuilder"

Il me repond : "no found" 

C'est pareil en "user" avec la cmmande adéquate.

je suppose que c'est un prb de variable d'environnement mais je ne sais pas comment y remedier .

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Merci de m'avoir lu  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Jettes un coups d'oeil aux variables telles que CLASSPATH, JAVA_HOME et autre dans le fichier /etc/profile.env... p't-être que ça vient de là. Parce qu'à mon avis, JBuilder ne les a pas misent à jour   :Confused: 

----------

## TGL

J'ai pas bien compris si ton JB c'est du installé main ou ebuild. Donc:

1) Si installé avec un ebuild

la vm devrait être listée par "java-config --list-available-vms". Si elle l'est pas, c'est que c'est un ebuild mal fichu, la solution celle de mon point 2). Si elle l'est, alors "java-config --set-system-vm=nom-version" devrait marcher.

2) Si installé avec à la main

Il faut que tu crées un profile d'environment pour ta vm, c'est à dire un fichier "/etc/env.d/java/20nom-version".

Voilà à titre d'exemple celui du jdk de sun:

```
gromit java # cat /etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.1.03

VERSION="Sun JDK 1.4.1.03"

JAVA_HOME=/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.03

CLASSPATH=.:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.03/jre/lib:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.03/lib/tools.jar

JDK_HOME=/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.03

JAVAC=${JAVA_HOME}/bin/javac

ADDPATH="${JAVA_HOME}/bin:${JAVA_HOME}/jre/bin"

ADDLDPATH="/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.03/jre/lib"

 

ENV_VARS="JAVA_HOME CLASSPATH JDK_HOME JAVAC ADDPATH ADDLDPATH"
```

Tu devrais pouvoir adapter ça pour faire un "20jbuilder-jdk-x.x.x", et cette nouvelle vm devrait alors être activable par java-config. Retour au point 1) donc.

----------

## yarel

ça y est , ça MAAAARRRche   :Smile: 

En fait c'est de ma faute :

le débugage se fait sur le "localhost"

à l'install j'ai donné un nom à ma gentoo, mais n'ayant pas le net je n'ai pas pensé à éditer le fichier /etc/hosts  :Sad: 

Il y était écrit : "127.0.0.1  localhost",  et ma gentoo s'appel "gentoo.yar"

il m'a suffit de remplacer "localhost" par "gentoo.yar"  :Wink: 

Et pas besoin de variables d'environnement car  tout (jdk, jre)  est déjà dans le dossier de "jb8"  :Wink: 

je ne sait pas comment indiquer que le post est "résolu" je le met donc ici

[résolu]

Merci de m'avoir lu

----------

## TGL

 *yarel wrote:*   

> je ne sait pas comment indiquer que le post est "résolu"

 

En éditant le premier post du thread, tu peux mettre la balise dans le sujet.

----------

## yarel

j'suis tellement content que j'en ai oublié le principal :

Merci à tous pour vos réponses  :Smile: 

D' ailleurs j'ai appris pourquoi la commande :

"java-config --set-sytem-wm=/opt/jb....."

ne marchait pas  :Sad: 

je n'avais pas créé le fichier :

"/etc/env.d/java/20nom-version"

je pensais que c'est la "java-config" qui le créait   :Embarassed: 

Merci de m'avoir lu

----------

## arlequin

Tout est bien qui finit finit bien, lol   :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *yarel wrote:*   

> j'suis tellement content que j'en ai oublié le principal :
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos réponses 

 

Moi aussi en fait j'ai oublié le principal : «Bienvenu sous Gentoo»  :Wink: 

----------

